# Hypothyroid experiences after TT



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I was dx'd with papillary cancer recently and had a TT on Monday, started liothyronine 25 mcg (twice a day) on Wednesday. The endo's office said it could take 3-4 weeks for this to kick in (though 4 weeks from now is when I expect to stop it and start the LID).

From what I've read, it seems people's experiences vary as far as how bad they feel and for how long, so I guess no one can predict exactly how I will feel over the next month. But I'm wondering what the full range of experiences is. Today is the 5th day since the TT and I already feel fatigued (though not too bad as long as I'm sitting down) and cold. I'm not sure what to do with myself, e.g. is it better to nap or to stick to my regular sleep schedule and not oversleep?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks to medication mismanagement, I am the valedictorian of post-TT hypothyroid.  my TSH was up to 121.

My theory is/was this: sleep when you feel tired (and can..I mean, don't fall asleep behind the wheel!), get done what you can when you can, and forgive yourself as much as possible. Do all that and know that things will get back to normal...it just may take some time.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

India said:


> I was dx'd with papillary cancer recently and had a TT on Monday, started liothyronine 25 mcg (twice a day) on Wednesday. The endo's office said it could take 3-4 weeks for this to kick in (though 4 weeks from now is when I expect to stop it and start the LID).
> 
> From what I've read, it seems people's experiences vary as far as how bad they feel and for how long, so I guess no one can predict exactly how I will feel over the next month. But I'm wondering what the full range of experiences is. Today is the 5th day since the TT and I already feel fatigued (though not too bad as long as I'm sitting down) and cold. I'm not sure what to do with myself, e.g. is it better to nap or to stick to my regular sleep schedule and not oversleep?


Wow!! I am sorry to hear you had to go through this but am sure mighty glad they found the cancer! That's the good news.

Now.............................any surgery will make you tired and the general anesthetic kicks butt too!

You still have a few tiny bumps ahead but ultimately you are going to feel great and we will be here to help you do just that!!


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, Joplin and Andros. I'm pretty sure I'm over the surgery part of it, I didn't start to feel tired until Thursday or Friday.


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I've moved over to the hyperthyroid side now. DH says the endo said he was aiming for me to be on the hyper side rather than hypo while on the Cytomel. Funny how there's significant symptom overlap between hypo and hyper (fatigue, muscle weakness, hair loss, memory/concentration problems).

I'm wondering if I should take a half pill in the evening if I have trouble sleeping. I slept fine last night but not the night before.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

India said:


> I'm pretty sure I've moved over to the hyperthyroid side now. DH says the endo said he was aiming for me to be on the hyper side rather than hypo while on the Cytomel. Funny how there's significant symptom overlap between hypo and hyper (fatigue, muscle weakness, hair loss, memory/concentration problems).
> 
> I'm wondering if I should take a half pill in the evening if I have trouble sleeping. I slept fine last night but not the night before.


Are you on the Cytomel now? What is your current dose? And when are you taking it?


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I have 25 mcg Cytomel that I take at 6 AM and 6 PM.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So you are taking 50mcgs total? Wow! For some reason, I read your previous entry as 25mcgs total, split into two doses.

No wonder you are hyper! The target TSH for most of us with PTC is 0.1-0.5. Which is on the hyper side of things, but only slightly. When are you due for more labs?


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, 50 mcg total. I have an appt. with the endo on the 16th. I don't know if that includes blood work or not.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

India, is the Cytomel your ONLY thyroid drug right now, or are you also taking Synthroid or levothyroxine?


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes, only the Cytomel as I am doing the LID/RAI in a few weeks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The endo's office said it could take 3-4 weeks for this to kick in (though 4 weeks from now is when I expect to stop it and start the LID).


Cytomel is fast acting with a short 1/2 life. You should be feeling it - if you are experiencing hypo symptoms then you may need an increase. Insist they run labs to see what's happening.

http://www.drugs.com/dosage/liothyronine.html#Usual_Adult_Dose_for_TSH_Suppression

Usual Adult Dose for Hypothyroidism

Initial dose: 25 mcg orally once a day; may be increased by up to 25 mcg every 1 to 2 weeks depending on the patient's clinical response and laboratory findings

Maintenance dose: 25 to 75 mcg daily


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

India said:


> Yes, 50 mcg total. I have an appt. with the endo on the 16th. I don't know if that includes blood work or not.


Oh, my Lord! I don't think that is a good idea at all! Most folks can't even tolerate 5 mcg. starting out.

Are you sure you are okay?


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm doing better, thanks for asking. I'm still fairly tired but that's about it. I think having caffeine the other day made me jittery.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

India said:


> I'm doing better, thanks for asking. I'm still fairly tired but that's about it. I think having caffeine the other day made me jittery.


Glad to hear that and just goes to show how different we all are.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I was on 60mcg of Liothyonine (T3) after my TT, until they decided not to do RAI. I took 20mcg, 3 times a day. So your dose doesn't look so odd to me. Have to say, once I got over the effects of the anaesthetic, I was fine on it. Now wondering if I couldn't have a bit of it back, now I'm on levo.


----------

